# Remove Status Bar From Browser?



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone know how to remove the status bar from browser so you can have full screen browser


----------



## fatpomp (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not sure about the stock browser but I know you can do it with Dolphin HD.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## snip3r3y3 (Oct 20, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> Does anyone know how to remove the status bar from browser so you can have full screen browser


Use dolphin hd


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

I use and really like xScope Pro. You can have the status bar on or off with just a flick lol seems to be the fastest one I have tried, but I haven't tried dolphin


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

The Cm7 Browser supports fullscreen mode


----------

